# 16-Bit Video Game Cartridges!



## ojha_riddhish (Dec 24, 2010)

Dear Friends,
I recently purchased the Mitashi Game-In Xtreme for nephew and niece. It has some in-built games and a slot for more 16-bit Video games.
Does anyone know about a store in Mumbai or online where I can purchase 16-bit Video Game Cartridges? Please help me!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Erneste (Dec 25, 2010)

you can have it from amazon . . . or from ebay.in


----------



## Romonster (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey ojha_riddhish, can you list some in-buit games??
I was wondering if these 16-bit video games are copy of SNES or Genesis.


----------



## Erneste (Dec 27, 2010)

you can have it from amazon . . . or from ebay.in 

Apartments for Rent in Tucson


----------



## ojha_riddhish (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Romonster, I've not yet played with the video game, since i couriered it to my sister's while purchasing online. But I'll ask my sister to send me a list of the available games.
Thanks Erneste & Romonster!


----------

